# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  FIFA istedi Sion'un 36 puanı silindi!

## ozzylive

Usulsüz oyuncu transferi yaptığı gerekçesiyle UEFA tarafından Avrupa Ligi’nden men edilen Sion’un başı dertten kurulmuyor. İsviçre Futbol Federasyonu, FIFA ile mahkemelik olan Sion kulübünün 36 puanının silinmesine karar verdi. Kararda, Sion’un, oynama izni bulunmayan futbolcuları, İsviçre Ligi’ndeki bazı maçlarda kadroya aldığı gerekçesiyle bu cezanın verildiği belirtildi. Uluslararası Futbol Federasyonları Birliği (FIFA), iki hafta önce İsviçre’ye, Sion davasını 13 Ocak’a kadar çözmemesi halinde üyeliğinin askıya alınacağı uyarısında bulunmuştu.

*Son sıraya düştü*
FIFA’nın açıklamasında, İsviçre’ye davayı 13 Ocak 2012’ye kadar çözmesi için süre tanındığı, “Süre bittiğinde davanın çözülmemiş olması halinde, İsviçre Futbol Federasyonu’nun üyeliğinin 14 Ocak’tan itibaren otomatik olarak askıya alınacağı” ifade edilmişti. Sion, federasyonun aldığı karar sonunda, ligde eksi 5 puanla son sıraya geriledi. İsviçre Birinci Futbol Ligi’nin 18. haftasını 31 puanla 3. sırada tamamlayan Sion, bu karar sonrasında eksi 5 puana inerek, lig sonuncusu Lozan Sports’un 16 puan gerisine düştü.

----------

